# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si behet Bootable usb

## Fisnikku87

si me vendos windows xp2 prej iso image  ne usb.
me boe boot prej usb.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bëje extract atë Windows në një Folder me anë të ndonjërit prej: Power Iso,Ultra Iso,Nero,etj etj,dhe më pas ndiq hapat që të udhëzon *ky program* i cili bën dhe usb bootable.

----------


## Blerim R

Kliko ketu dhe lexo eshte ne gjuhen shqipe dhe e spjeguar shume mire:

Shiko (nese kerkon te regjistrohesh atehere regjistrohu)

----------

